# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  Love Poems to seduce women

## foxycleop

Hey guys...do you guys know some really really nice love poems when read toa women just melt them....if you know what I mean?

I would really appreciate.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## one_raven

There once was a girl from Nantucket...

Oh wait...

The Cat (Baudelaire)

Come, my fine cat, against my loving heart; 
Sheathe your sharp claws, and settle. 
And let my eyes into your pupils dart 
Where agate sparks with metal.


Now while my fingertips caress at leisure
Your head and wiry curves,
And that my hand's elated with the pleasure
Of your electric nerves,


I think about my woman — how her glances 
Like yours, dear beast, deep-down 
And cold, can cut and wound one as with lances;


Then, too, she has that vagrant 
And subtle air of danger that makes fragrant 
Her body, lithe and brown.

----------


## bluevictim

This thread was the first thing that came to my mind. The passage that the OP in that thread refers to is:

TEll me ye merchants daughters did ye see
So fayre a creature in your towne before,
So sweet, so louely, and so mild as she,
Adornd with beautyes grace and vertues store,
Her goodly eyes lyke Saphyres shining bright,
Her forehead yuory white,
Her cheekes lyke apples which the sun hath rudded,
Her lips lyke cherryes charming men to byte,
Her brest like to a bowle of creame vncrudded,
Her paps lyke lyllies budded,
Her snowie necke lyke to a marble towre,
And allher body like a pallace fayre,
Ascending vppe with many a stately stayre,
To honors seat and chastities sweet bowre.
Why stand ye still ye virgins in amaze,
Vpon her so to gaze,
Whiles ye forget your former lay to sing,
To which the woods did answer and your eccho ring

from Edmund Spenser's _Epithalamion_ (the passage is "poem 10").

What woman can resist a man who compares her breasts to a bowl of uncrudded cream?  :Smile:

----------


## stlukesguild

Poetry to aid in getting laid? Certainly a worthy area for study. Sign me up. :Thumbs Up:  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
My wife's standing behind me, right? :Blush:  :Sick:

----------


## bluevictim

> My wife's standing behind me, right?


Quick! Tell her her breasts are like a bowl of cream uncrudded!

----------


## Virgil

> Hey guys...do you guys know some really really nice love poems when read toa women just melt them....if you know what I mean?
> 
> I would really appreciate.
> 
> Thanks





> Poetry to aid in getting laid? Certainly a worthy area for study. Sign me up.


If it were that easy, then every college guy would be a Shakespeare.  :FRlol:  There wouldn't be toga parties on college campuses but poetry clubs.

----------


## jon1jt

I've always been of the opinion that men write love poems not to seduce women. Love poems are written because women seduce men, and men write them.  :Smile:

----------


## one_raven

> I've always been of the opinion that men write love poems not to seduce women. Love poems are written because women seduce men, and men write them.


good answer

----------


## stlukesguild

Quick! Tell her her breasts are like a bowl of cream uncrudded!

Hell, I'll give it a shot. I tried that Nantucket poem once but it didn't go over that well for some reason. :Confused:

----------


## foxycleop

I am a guy btw. don't be misguided by my nickname there. well...first, it's not easy to be shakespeare that any guy could be.
Second, only very few men in the history ever really understood women. And as with anything you need to know HOW to use something. Ofcourse you don't need poetry to seduce women but that HOW is something that only a person at my level of game can understand. It's just the next level for me.





> If it were that easy, then every college guy would be a Shakespeare.  There wouldn't be toga parties on college campuses but poetry clubs.





> I've always been of the opinion that men write love poems not to seduce women. Love poems are written because women seduce men, and men write them.

----------


## rgdmalaysia

> I've always been of the opinion that men write love poems not to seduce women. Love poems are written because women seduce men, and men write them.


I agree....I think most romantic poetry is not about the seduction or the chase but reflections on the experience of being with that person and you what attracts you to her.

----------


## AuntShecky

Hey, it would take more than a love poem to get the job done. Contemporary women aren't exactly pushovers, you know what I mean?
Mark Twain: "No girl was ever corrupted by a book."

----------


## FacialFracture

Well, I can definitely recommend _avoiding_ Shakepeare's Sonnet 129 ("Th'expense of spirit in a waste of shame..."); that's pretty much guaranteed to keep heaving bosoms in their corsets.

As a messy person, whose clothes are held together mostly by safety-pins and willpower, I have to say that Delight in Disorder is close to my heart.

Delight in Disorder (Robert Herrick)

A sweet disorder in the dress
Kindles in clothes a wantonness :
A lawn about the shoulders thrown
Into a fine distraction :
An erring lace which here and there
Enthrals the crimson stomacher :
A cuff neglectful, and thereby
Ribbons to flow confusedly :
A winning wave (deserving note)
In the tempestuous petticoat :
A careless shoe-string, in whose tie
I see a wild civility :
Do more bewitch me than when art
Is too precise in every part.

----------


## bluevictim

> I tried that Nantucket poem once but it didn't go over that well for some reason.





> Mark Twain: "No girl was ever corrupted by a book."


Apparently, neither stlukesguild nor Mark Twain were at foxycleop's level of game.

----------


## kilted exile

This brought back memories of unnamable http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=16186

----------


## Nightshade

> This brought back memories of unnamable http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=16186


Snap! I was just about to go searching for that....





> There once was a girl from Nantucket...
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> The Cat (Baudelaire)
> 
> Come, my fine cat, against my loving heart; 
> Sheathe your sharp claws, and settle. 
> And let my eyes into your pupils dart 
> ...


I wouldnt trust your chances after calling someone a cat...
actually this whole thread is rather smarmy if slightly amusing too.

----------


## AuntShecky

That very famous online video site with which "YOU" will be familiar if it hasn't gone down the "TUBES" has a nice
rendition of "Brush Up Your Shakespeare" that advice to the lovelorn from "Kiss Me Kate" by our Beloved Mr. Porter.

----------


## B-Mental

This topic is one of the origins of poetry...
How do you woo the one you desire? 
I can't give you an exact poem,
there are so many...
if you want to seduce a woman...
treat her like a lady!
Romance her mind
The world is your oyster
expand your mind
and be kind.


Anyways, thats my poem to seduce ladies...lets call it a lesson plan though.

----------


## Scheherazade

> This brought back memories of unnamable http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=16186


I was thinking of the same thing, Kilted. Even wondered if I should make the effort to unearth the thread (but luckily you did before me  :Wink: )

----------


## HunterBrown1968

> If it were that easy, then every college guy would be a Shakespeare.  There wouldn't be toga parties on college campuses but poetry clubs.


So true, so true. If poetry could be the bait of mating, all bards would be Hugh Heffner. But I found this poem by William Blake and think it appropriate for regarding deceit by using silver tongues and scheming.

"The Sick Rose"
by William Blake

O rose, thou art sick.
The invisible worm
That flies in the night
In the howling storm

Has found out thy bed
Of crimson joy,
And his dark secret love
Does thy life destroy.

INTERPRATATION:

"The rose in the poem represents beauty and love, often with sex; and here several key terms have sexual connotations: "worm," "bed," and "crimson joy." The violation of the rose by the worm is the poem's main concern; the violation seems to have involved secrecy, deceit, and "dark" motives, [probably the dark motive of self-interest] and the result is sickness rather than the joy of love."

----------


## LadyW

Just let whats in your mind and heart flow out from your pen (keyboard) onto the paper... or maybe not actually haha. How about you do actually make your own poem up but make it really light hearted and dorky, a humorous one. Get her laughing  :Smile:

----------


## HunterBrown1968

> Hey guys...do you guys know some really really nice love poems when read toa women just melt them....if you know what I mean?
> 
> I would really appreciate.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry if my comment was a bit harsh on the board. So as an expression of apology, I'll extend to you an experience that was romantic for me. I once dated a guy who played guitar. He brought out his guitar after dinner and played a song on it by James Taylor "You've got a Friend." It worked because he did not go to bed alone that night. So, it's something you might want to think about.

----------


## hollywoodkid

You can't go wrong with a bit of Pablo Neruda if it's a love poem you are looking for (i'm a girl and it worked on me!)

But if you want a 'seduction' poem you could try 'To His Coy Mistress' by Andrew Marvell - the narrator is trying to convince his lover to sleep with him by suggesting she should seize the moment and give over being coy because there isnt time for it.

Had we but world enough, and time,
This coyness, lady, were no crime.
We would sit down and think which way
To walk, and pass our long love's day;
Thou by the Indian Ganges' side
Shouldst rubies find; I by the tide
Of Humber would complain. I would
Love you ten years before the Flood;
And you should, if you please, refuse
Till the conversion of the Jews.
My vegetable love should grow
Vaster than empires, and more slow.
An hundred years should go to praise
Thine eyes, and on thy forehead gaze;
Two hundred to adore each breast,
But thirty thousand to the rest;
An age at least to every part,
And the last age should show your heart.
For, lady, you deserve this state,
Nor would I love at lower rate.

But at my back I always hear
Time's winged chariot hurrying near;
And yonder all before us lie
Deserts of vast eternity.
Thy beauty shall no more be found,
Nor, in thy marble vault, shall sound
My echoing song; then worms shall try
That long preserv'd virginity,
And your quaint honour turn to dust,
And into ashes all my lust.
The grave's a fine and private place,
But none I think do there embrace.

Now therefore, while the youthful hue
Sits on thy skin like morning dew,
And while thy willing soul transpires
At every pore with instant fires,
Now let us sport us while we may;
And now, like am'rous birds of prey,
Rather at once our time devour,
Than languish in his slow-chapp'd power.
Let us roll all our strength, and all
Our sweetness, up into one ball;
And tear our pleasures with rough strife
Thorough the iron gates of life.
Thus, though we cannot make our sun
Stand still, yet we will make him run.

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Yes the above Andrew Marvel poem is good, so are Donne's love songs (if you get the pronunciation of 'country' right in 'I wonder by my troth' it may lead to bigger things right away!!!)

Shelley's Lines to an Indian Air:

*Lines to an Indian Air*


1.

I arise from dreams of thee
In the first sweet sleep of night,
When the winds are breathing low,
And the stars are shining bright:
I arise from dreams of thee, 5
And a spirit in my feet
Hath led mewho knows how?
To thy chamber window, Sweet!


2.

The wandering airs they faint
On the dark, the silent stream 10
The Champak odours fail
Like sweet thoughts in a dream;
The nightingales complaint,
It dies upon her heart;
As I must on thine, 15
Oh, beloved as thou art!


3.

Oh lift me from the grass!
I die! I faint! I fail!
Let thy love in kisses rain
On my lips and eyelids pale. 20
My cheek is cold and white, alas!
My heart beats loud and fast;
Oh! press it to thine own again,
Where it will break at last.

and Keats's Sonnet 'Had I man's fair form...'

Had I a man's fair form, then might my sighs
Be echoed swiftly through that ivory shell
Thine ear, and find thy gentle heart; so well
Would passion arm me for the enterprize:
But ah! I am no knight whose foeman dies;
No cuirass glistens on my bosom's swell;
I am no happy shepherd of the dell
Whose lips have trembled with a maiden's eyes.
Yet must I dote on thee,--call thee sweet,
Sweeter by far than Hybla's honied roses
When steep'd in dew rich to intoxication.
Ah! I will taste that dew, for me 'tis meet,
And when the moon her pallid face disclose,
I'll gather some by spells, and incantation.

Both were enough for me as I knew them by heart. Throw in the mix a bit of Donne and Shakespeare and you are ready for the conquest!

----------


## Bakiryu

I don't think a modern woman can be seduced by a poem (since most people don't have enough brains to understand them and think them weird.) But it's worth a try. Try some of Becker's poetry.

----------


## crazefest456

> (since most people don't have enough brains to understand them and think them weird.)


 :FRlol:  
I agree.

----------


## Countess

Hey Bak, I'm a modern woman - and actually, I can easily be seduced by a poem. This one always makes me weak in the knees:

She walks in beauty, like the night
Of cloudless climes and starry skies;
And all that's best of dark and bright
Meet in her aspect and her eyes:
Thus mellowed to that tender light
Which heaven to gaudy day denies.

One shade the more, one ray the less,
Had half impaired the nameless grace
Which waves in every raven tress,
Or softly lightens o'er her face;
Where thoughts serenely sweet express
How pure, how dear their dwelling-place.

And on that cheek, and o'er that brow,
So soft, so calm, yet eloquent,
The smiles that win, the tints that glow,
But tell of days in goodness spent,
A mind at peace with all below,
A heart whose love is innocent!

AND THIS:

Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
Thou art more lovely and more temperate:
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
And summer's lease hath all too short a date:
Sometime too hot the eye of heaven shines,
And often is his gold complexion dimm'd;
And every fair from fair sometime declines,
By chance or nature's changing course untrimm'd;
But thy eternal summer shall not fade
Nor lose possession of that fair thou owest;
Nor shall Death brag thou wander'st in his shade,
When in eternal lines to time thou growest:
So long as men can breathe or eyes can see,
So long lives this and this gives life to thee.

----------


## Pensive

> I was thinking of the same thing, Kilted. Even wondered if I should make the effort to unearth the thread (but luckily you did before me )


Actually this thread was the first thing that jumped in my mind too after reading the title.  :Tongue:

----------


## AuntShecky

> I don't think a modern woman can be seduced by a poem (since most people don't have enough brains to understand them and think them weird.) But it's worth a try. Try some of Becker's poetry.


I clicked this and a woman clad in metal was singing.
Sorry, but I don't understand Russian.

----------


## Virgil

Aren't there any love poems to seduce men?  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Aren't there any love poems to seduce men?


Ah Virgil I did not that you were that way inclind  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

> I clicked this and a woman clad in metal was singing.
> Sorry, but I don't understand Russian.


'twas my signature, not a link Sheck.

----------


## Countess

> Aren't there any love poems to seduce men?


Yeah, but they're all pornographic.

----------


## Virgil

> Yeah, but they're all pornographic.


 :FRlol:  You're right!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Adventure Man

Love poem? c'mon....they are just laughing at you, they'll get to tell the next bf what a tool you were. So avoid it, be a meanie!  :Flare: 

pop a double biceps shot and tell them that you're not into mushy stuff, that'll have them writing love poems for YOU.
ya boi! 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## davyp

Weeping Willy Yeats: 

HE WISHES FOR THE CLOTHS OF HEAVEN

HAD I the heavens' embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
Of night and light and the half-light,
I would spread the cloths under your feet:
But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
I have spread my dreams under your feet;
Tread softly because you tread on my dreams.

or..............


Austin Clarke:

When night stirred at sea,
An the fire brought a crowd in
They say that her beauty
Was music in mouth
And few in the candlelight
Thought her too proud,
For the house of the planter
Is known by the trees.

Men that had seen her
Drank deep and were silent,
The women were speaking
Wherever she went --
As a bell that is rung
Or a wonder told shyly
And O she was the Sunday
In every week.

----------


## KPrincess91

women always love men who know how to make poems. so, whoever can make love poems, you are very attractive. congratulations!

----------


## kevinthediltz

So its not really a poem, but I have a cute story.

I was talking with a love of mine a while ago and I told her there is nothing in the world I would rather see than her smile.
And she said "even the seven wonders?"
And on the spot I said, "You are the seven wonders of my world; your voice, your laugh, your eyes, your smile, your kiss, your touch, and your love"

To which she gave me a very teary kiss.  :Smile: 
Corny I know.

----------


## JBI

For a great modern recreation of one, try this one by the superb George Elliot Clarke:


The River Pilgrim: A Letter

At eighteen, I thought the Sixhibaoux wept.
Five years younger, you were lush, beautiful
Mystery; your limbs — scrolls of deep water.
Before your home, lost in roses, I swooned,
Drunken in the village of Whylah Falls,
And brought you apple blossoms you refused,
Wanting Hand Snow woodsmoke blues and dried smelts,
Wanting some milljerk's dumb, unlettered love.
That May, freight chimed zylophone tracks that rang
To Montréal. I scribbled postcard odes,
Painted le fleuve Saint-Laurent come la Seine —
Sad watercolours for Negro exiles
In France, and drempt Paris white with lepers,
Soft cripples who finger pawns under elms,
Drink blurry into young debaucery,
Their glasses clear with Cointreau, rain and tears.

continued here
http://www.library.utoronto.ca/canpo...arke/poem1.htm

----------


## Zee.

Um, poems are not the way to melt a girls heart. If you can't manage to touch her heart by simply being in her presence, then no poem will ever, ever, ever "melt" ( terrible term ) her heart. They're corny. Songs are different, songs are a lot better. But honestly, if you insist on dropping the poem on her, at least wait till you know her for a very, very long time because there is nothing less romantic than receiving a poem from someone who barely knows you because you KNOW it's complete and utter Iamgoingtoswearhere, bull****. So it ruins it.
But yeah, stay away from the poems. If you do give her one though, make sure it's your own. And that it's good. Getting a badly written poem isn't romantic. It's really quite lame.

----------


## JBI

> Um, poems are not the way to melt a girls heart. If you can't manage to touch her heart by simply being in her presence, then no poem will ever, ever, ever "melt" ( terrible term ) her heart. They're corny. Songs are different, songs are a lot better. But honestly, if you insist on dropping the poem on her, at least wait till you know her for a very, very long time because there is nothing less romantic than receiving a poem from someone who barely knows you because you KNOW it's complete and utter Iamgoingtoswearhere, bull****. So it ruins it.
> But yeah, stay away from the poems. If you do give her one though, make sure it's your own. And that it's good. Getting a badly written poem isn't romantic. It's really quite lame.


You would think, though the Canadian author Thomas King actually took up writing to impress the woman who one day ended up his wife. So you never know. Of course, getting a bad written poem is cheesy, and of course, the exchange of poetry like this is rather cheesy in general. But it sure is fun!

----------


## stlukesguild

Obviously if you attempt to melt a woman's heart with a poem you might do best to avoid the woman who has little appreciation for poetry ("Songs are different, songs are a lot better." :Rolleyes: ) although I would agree that a poem on its own isn't likely to be the most successful method of seduction. Of course there is much to be said for the notion that "it's the thought that counts" and there are certainly more than a few women (and men) who would not be touched by the effort of a lover who actually took the time and made the effort to create a work of art to sing the praises of his (or her) love... no matter how bad the actual end product may be. Any lover who could not appreciate the sentiment or would dismiss such effort (corny though it may be) is almost certainly not worth the trouble in the long run.

----------


## Zee.

> Obviously if you attempt to melt a woman's heart with a poem you might do best to avoid the woman who has little appreciation for poetry ("Songs are different, songs are a lot better.") although I would agree that a poem on its own isn't likely to be the most successful method of seduction. Of course there is much to be said for the notion that "it's the thought that counts" and there are certainly more than a few women (and men) who would not be touched by the effort of a lover who actually took the time and made the effort to create a work of art to sing the praises of his (or her) love... no matter how bad the actual end product may be. Any lover who could not appreciate the sentiment or would dismiss such effort (corny though it may be) is almost certainly not worth the trouble in the long run.



Hey - not very nice. "avoid the woman who has little appreciation for poetry" - terrible advice. Just because someone doesn't exactly get a "kick" out of hearing someone recite someone else's poetry to them, doesn't mean they don't appreciate it. It's pretty assuming of you to think that.
I appreciate poetry a lot. It is a great love of mine. But I find it somewhat ruins it to have it recited to me by someone who wants to express some kind of "romantic" feeling. It needs to be a bit more personal than that.
Also as I mentioned in my previous post, creating your own poetry is a lot different than reciting someone else's.

You can greatly appreciate poetry but not so much enjoy it being recited it to you...
if you don't think that then perhaps you're the one who should be avoided, no?

----------


## JBI

He wasn't implying you in general, he was just saying, don't give poetry to someone who doesn't like it. From what I see today - poetry, in terms of love poetry (virtually all of which is mediocre, I would add) is about marriage, or dedicated to a spouse, and not a "lover". It seems the romance of teenage years and early adulthood has been usurped by a lust-culture, or perhaps a pop-culture, that doesn't have room for much emotion. The seduction poem then, is somewhat out of favor outside of niched groups, as poetry is out of favor outside of niched groups.

I think, in other places of the world, this is not the case. Latin America, for instance, I think has a stronger love-poem tradition, and capacity - in terms of culture, there seems to be there a more openess to strong emotion and passion, whereas in The States, not so much. The seduction poem in general, as a genre, I think though, has no more place in poetry, in general. The love poem, perhaps yes, and the desire poem, perhaps yes, but the actual poem trying to convince a woman to sleep with a man? probably not.

One needs the Virgin obsession that plagued the middle-ages for that to exist. If society doesn't put an emphasis on a woman's virginity, than I think the seduction poem doesn't work. I think our culture has moved, and is continuing to move away from there. The small amount of blood that meant so much in the middle ages, right now doesn't seem to mean as much. Sex in itself seems more geared towards pleasure (ideally of both practitioners) rather than a "consummation of one's love".

----------


## Zee.

A lot of people, INCLUDING teenagers seek romance and some way to express that to the person they love. But poetry is about taste. Not everyone enjoys it being recited to them, for some it can ruin it, if recited by the wrong person. We can't make generalisations regarding poetry and romance. People just prefer different things.

----------


## JBI

> A lot of people, INCLUDING teenagers seek romance and some way to express that to the person they love. But poetry is about taste. Not everyone enjoys it being recited to them, for some it can ruin it, if recited by the wrong person. We can't make generalisations regarding poetry and romance. People just prefer different things.


But here's the point - you treat poetry as a written form of expression, whereas in the renaissance, and the middle ages, it was an oral form of expression, in the former beginning a move towards the written. The recital then becomes a contemporary construct - back then the poem itself, I would argue, carried more power. In addition to that though, the art of the seduction poem is meant to be written for someone directly, and not to be borrowed (one thinks here of the cheap pickup lines from A Night at the Rocksbury). 



Also, I take issue with this concept of "not everyone likes poetry". It's that attitude which makes people not like poetry. Even on this board, there's a bias against poetry, simply because people don't understand it. The reason they don't understand it, is because their teachers don't understand it, and merely hide behind the excuse "not everyone likes poetry". I'm as yet to find someone who actually understands poetry, and doesn't like it. I think this whole attitude in general, and the decline of "liking of poetry" one sees all around them, is simply the product of an attempted desensitization of culture into a void of capitalism - if it isn't a product, I. E. doesn't make money, it has no purpose - and with that comes the stretch towards a pop-culture, built around mass sales, and also pop-literature, and desensitization of reaction towards art. It isn't that some people don't like poetry, it's that some people aren't able to like poetry.


Poetry has been with people since the beginning - it is older than prose, and older than writing. It's like saying someone doesn't like music. The expression through poetry of feelings is the closest one can actually come to expressing feelings. Poetry stretches the actual possibility, bringing it closer to the emotion, beyond any point conversational prose can. It would seem logical then, that poetry would be a good way to express feelings.

Of course, it can't really impress beyond showing "creative power", which isn't reason to have sex with someone. But, like St. Lukes said, it shows a sort of boldness and sincerity, which has its own aesthetic implications, assuming the receiver cares anything about that sort of thing.

----------


## Zee.

I love poetry i've just had some cringe worthy experiences involving poetry and people reciting it to me in the past.
I like poetry so much that I fear its recital to me (by the wrong person) will kill it.

----------


## mono

Perhaps "Porphyria's Lover" by Robert Browning would do the trick? Anyone who has read it will know what I mean.  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 

The rain set early in to-night, 
The sullen wind was soon awake, 
It tore the elm-tops down for spite, 
And did its worst to vex the lake: 
I listen'd with heart fit to break.
When glided in Porphyria; straight 
She shut the cold out and the storm, 
And kneel'd and made the cheerless grate 
Blaze up, and all the cottage warm; 
Which done, she rose, and from her form
Withdrew the dripping cloak and shawl, 
And laid her soil'd gloves by, untied 
Her hat and let the damp hair fall, 
And, last, she sat down by my side 
And call'd me. When no voice replied,
She put my arm about her waist, 
And made her smooth white shoulder bare, 
And all her yellow hair displaced, 
And, stooping, made my cheek lie there, 
And spread, o'er all, her yellow hair,
Murmuring how she loved meshe 
Too weak, for all her heart's endeavour, 
To set its struggling passion free 
From pride, and vainer ties dissever, 
And give herself to me for ever.
But passion sometimes would prevail, 
Nor could to-night's gay feast restrain 
A sudden thought of one so pale 
For love of her, and all in vain: 
So, she was come through wind and rain.
Be sure I look'd up at her eyes 
Happy and proud; at last I knew 
Porphyria worshipp'd me; surprise 
Made my heart swell, and still it grew 
While I debated what to do.
That moment she was mine, mine, fair, 
Perfectly pure and good: I found 
A thing to do, and all her hair 
In one long yellow string I wound 
Three times her little throat around, 
And strangled her. No pain felt she; 
I am quite sure she felt no pain. 
As a shut bud that holds a bee, 
I warily oped her lids: again 
Laugh'd the blue eyes without a stain. 
And I untighten'd next the tress 
About her neck; her cheek once more 
Blush'd bright beneath my burning kiss: 
I propp'd her head up as before, 
Only, this time my shoulder bore 
Her head, which droops upon it still: 
The smiling rosy little head, 
So glad it has its utmost will, 
That all it scorn'd at once is fled, 
And I, its love, am gain'd instead! 
Porphyria's love: she guess'd not how 
Her darling one wish would be heard. 
And thus we sit together now, 
And all night long we have not stirr'd, 
And yet God has not said a word!

----------


## sofia82

It is interesting to me that all girls like a guy who reads a poem or even writes a poem to her. At first, I didn't think so and thought special kinds of ladies like this, then found something interesting about my cousin. She knows nothing of literature and doesn't like it. Whatever she reads is that of romances that worth nothing from literary aspect ... or something like this. Then I found she likes to be the persona of the poetry her bf reads. Now I think there is no need to have any literary mind and thinking one, all want to be the Juliet. It seems girls became a heroine and this makes them (of course us  :Biggrin:  ) feel better and have a great feeling toward the guy. Once, I experience such a thing but now I try counter-poetry  :FRlol:  like the one written by Marlow and Raleigh
Marlowes The Passionate Shepherd to His Love
Raleighs The Nymphs Reply to the Shepherd

But it is worth experiencing being a persona on a guy's poetry specially written by himself

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Byron:

She walks in beauty, like the night
Of cloudless climes and starry skies;
And all that's best of dark and bright
Meet in her aspect and her eyes:
Thus mellowed to that tender light
Which heaven to gaudy day denies.

One shade the more, one ray the less,
Had half impaired the nameless grace
Which waves in every raven tress,
Or softly lightens o'er her face;
Where thoughts serenely sweet express
How pure, how dear their dwelling-place.

And on that cheek, and o'er that brow, 
So soft, so calm, yet eloquent,
The smiles that win, the tints that glow,
But tell of days in goodness spent,
A mind at peace with all below,
A heart whose love is innocent.

----------


## Taliesin

I know that it's a bit offtopic, but mentioning songs, I instantly remembered this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg

Will surely melt the heart of any woman.

(sorry, can't give any examples of poetry in English - most of it just doesn't ring for me)

----------


## Logos

Taliesin, a well-timed, subtle but ironic sense of humour will almost always "melt" my heart  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> It is interesting to me that all girls like a guy who reads a poem or even writes a poem to her. At first, I didn't think so and thought special kinds of ladies like this, then found something interesting about my cousin. She knows nothing of literature and doesn't like it. Whatever she reads is that of romances that worth nothing from literary aspect ... or something like this. Then I found she likes to be the persona of the poetry her bf reads. Now I think there is no need to have any literary mind and thinking one, all want to be the Juliet. It seems girls became a heroine and this makes them (of course us  ) feel better and have a great feeling toward the guy.


I have experienced both opposites - the woman who loves poetry, and loves having it written to her even more, or the woman who feels indifferent and untouched by it, at times doffing the awkwardness and only claming "thanks, I like it."
I consider poetry the peak of the literary arts, and reading, writing, and reciting it well takes an undeniable talent, whether one enjoys poetry or not. Though I write very little romantic poetry these days, it seems an easy, and somewhat cliché, way to woo the right kind of woman, not that I consider myself fantastic at it.  :Tongue:

----------


## MdSA

Baudelaire's Invitation au Voyage perhaps? Or some Byron? 

And if you'd like to persuade the girl that you definitely should... you know, "enjoy" life, then I'd suggest Marvell's "To his Coy Mistress". :P 

"The grave's a fine and private place,
But none, I think, do there embrace. "(from Wikipedia)

----------


## OrphanPip

The Flea by John Donne, prime example of a seduction poem.

Marke but this flea, and marke in this,
How little that which thou deny'st me is;
Me it suck'd first, and now sucks thee,
And in this flea our two bloods mingled bee;
Confesse it, this cannot be said
A sinne, or shame, or losse of maidenhead,
Yet this enjoyes before it wooe,
And pamper'd swells with one blood made of two,
And this, alas, is more than wee would doe.



Oh stay, three lives in one flea spare,
When we almost, nay more than maryed are.
This flea is you and I, and this
Our marriage bed, and marriage temple is;
Though parents grudge, and you, w'are met,
And cloysterd in these living walls of Jet.
Though use make thee apt to kill me,
Let not to this, selfe murder added bee,
And sacrilege, three sinnes in killing three.



Cruell and sodaine, has thou since
Purpled thy naile, in blood of innocence?
In what could this flea guilty bee,
Except in that drop which it suckt from thee?
Yet thou triumph'st, and saist that thou
Find'st not thyself, nor mee the weaker now;
'Tis true, then learne how false, feares bee;
Just so much honor, when thou yeeld'st to mee,
Will wast, as this flea's death tooke life from thee.

----------


## MdSA

I really enjoyed Donne's Flea! 

Do you think that love poems still work? I think not. If they are supposed to be read by your loved one (or you future one-night-stand) it might work. But reading it yourself - I think this has lost its "magic".

----------


## soundofmusic

I still think Talisien's "Lumber Jack" song might win my heart. I remember, at 18, having a boyfriend who sent me poetry on everything: pictures, presents.
One day he brought a novelette for me to read; I seduced him to avoid reading the novelette :FRlol:

----------


## Fen

> Do you think that love poems still work? I think not. If they are supposed to be read by your loved one (or you future one-night-stand) it might work. But reading it yourself - I think this has lost its "magic".


I don't think it has lost its magic. If you feel the love or desire that the poet is trying to convey it is just as moving as if your loved one was reading it to you.

----------


## inbetween

And I lie so composedly,
Now, in my bed,
(Knowing her love)
That you fancy me dead-
And I rest so contentedly,
Now, in my bed,
(With her love at my breast)
That you fancy me dead-
That you shudder to look at me,
Thinking me dead.
(extract from Edgar Allan Poe's "for Annie")

if you are the kind of fellow to understand these lines and tell a girl that you feel for her that way(and mean it .. or at least sound as if you would)... then she will be your's (at least I would be...) :Smile:

----------


## ivyivy

i know there is a famouse love song in chinese,maybe ,i can thanslate it into english, i hope you can get it.
【原文】
　　关关雎鸠①，在河之洲②。窈窕淑女③，君子好逑④。
　　参差荇菜⑤，左右流之⑥。窈窕淑女，寤寐求之⑦。
　　求之不得，寤寐思服⑧。悠哉悠哉⑨，辗转反侧⑩。
　　参差荇菜，左右采之。窈窕淑女，琴瑟友之⑾。
　　参差荇菜，左右毛之⑿。窈窕淑女，钟鼓乐之。

　　 GUAN! GUAN! CRY THE FISH HAWKS 　　Guan! Guan! Cry the fish hawks on sandbars in the river: a mild-mannered good girl, fine match for the gentleman.
　　A ragged fringe is the floating-heart,left and right we trail it:that mild-mannered good girl,awake, asleep, I search for her.
　　I search but cannot find her,awake, asleep, thinking of her,endlessly, endlessly,turning, tossing from side to side. 
　　A ragged fringe is the floating-heart,left and right we pick it:the mild-mannered good girl,harp and lute make friends with her.
　　A ragged fringe is the floating-heart,left and right we sort it:the mild-mannered good girl,bell and drum delight her.

----------


## Scheherazade85

> I've always been of the opinion that men write love poems not to seduce women. Love poems are written because women seduce men, and men write them.


- I really hope you'd say "and vice versa." I'm not saying that the art of seduction is less reputable than poetry but hey, we too experience the torture of being seduced by men, thus assuming the role of the poet.

----------


## MarkC

Hi,


I found this a very seductive poem.*

A GENTLE TOUCH*
A gentle brush of his fingers,
Sending shivers down my spine.
In the love I see in his eyes,
Is a love that equals mine.

He greets me with a smile,
And leaves me with a kiss.
If he were to ever leave me,
I couldn't imagine what I'd miss.

Maybe it's his touch,
Or the way he makes me feel.
But whatever it is,
I'm head over heels.

Danyka A. Hoover 

MarkC

----------


## skarina

hahahahahaha...now thats funny...

----------


## prendrelemick

Are there any poems for women to seduce men with- written by women. Or would that be a waste of time as we chaps are just too easy, and respond to more basic stimuli.

----------

